# My Kona Caldera 2009 at 20% off



## davygravy (6 Mar 2009)

Got an email this morning from Singletrack Bikes-
4 models:
Cindercone £559.99 *SAVE £140*
Caldera £664 *SAVE £166*
Shred £519.99 *SAVE £130*
Fire Mountain £359.99* SAVE £90*

Mines a Caldera please!!* *


----------



## mr Mag00 (6 Mar 2009)

singletrack employee?


----------



## davygravy (6 Mar 2009)

My LBS in Galashiels.


----------

